# JEANRICHARD Presents its own "French Rugby Team"



## Ernie Romers

Swiss Luxury Watchmaker *JEANRICHARD* has chosen to strengthen its ties with this exceptional rugby world, and entered into a partnership with various respected players of the game as to form its own "team" to act as its family of ambassadors for rugby. This "squad" consists of nine players from France's famous Top 14 group of clubs: Vincent Clerc, Brice Dulin, Gaël Fickou, Fabrice Estebanez, Juandre Kruger, Benjamin Lapeyre, Maxime Machenaud, Jérémie Maurouard and Pascal Papé.






​
 *JEANRICHARD *"Philosophy of Life" has developed in the same fields marked by passionate enthusiasm, the reediness to take on a challenge and the desire to go one step further each time.

More information at JEANRICHARD | Swiss Watches - a Philosophy of Life


----------

